# Staying And Going



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

After this season is over who do you guys think is going to leave for free agency, be traded, staying, draft, or sign?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I am getting nervous #1AntoineWalkerFan may demand a trade to another team.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ahhhhhhahahahaha...unless we trade next years number one and danny ainge to the heat for his royal wiggle and pat riley then im jumping ship...ainge has turned this team into a trainwreck...he traded ricky banks and blount for a guy that never plays...he traded a number 7 pick for a guy that never plays...his biggest free agent signing was brian scalabrine and he gets credit for making draft picks that fall into his lap and a 6 year old could make like gerald at 18 or gomes at 50...so...in all seriousness ainge has to be gone...the only players that will be here after their rookie contacts are Al and either allen or west becuase the rest of the guys will demand too much money from these cheap owners so yea thats my 2 cents and youre all gonna tell me what i want to know you will all lose your fingers one by one...lol im out...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al or Delonte will be gone, for sure, but my guess is that the Celtics package one of them, Theo Ratliff, and Sebastian Telfair for a good supporting veteran to appease Pierce. If the Cetlics do not receive one of the top two selections, I think they'll try for Gasol and Garnett and if that fails, Noah will be green, unfortunately.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

if by "Noah will be green" you mean "Noah will be green because of a strange viral infection he received after being drafted by any team other than the Boston Celtics" then I like your vision of the future Premier.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ainge will be pressured into taking a well-known and established college player. I'm hoping its not Noah [Brandan Wright rounds out my top three], but I think it's the obvious choice, _unfortunately._


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

and _unfortunately_ I'd agree with your analysis ... *sigh* nothing can ever go right for our celts can it?


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

DontTradePaul! said:


> and _unfortunately_ I'd agree with your analysis ... *sigh* nothing can ever go right for our celts can it?


haha. Your talking like the draft has already been and we just got the third pick. The draft hasn't been yet and we still have a very good chance of a top 2 pick.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Of our current roster, here's who I think will definitely be in training camp:

Tony Allen
Paul Pierce
Brian Scalabrine 
Rajon Rondo
Gerald Green
Sebastian Telfair (untradeable)
Kendrick Perkins

Who could be moved/packaged:

Joaqin Noah/our #4 overall pick
Delonte West
Gerald Green 
Wally Szczerbiak
Leon Powe
Ryan Gomes
Al Jefferson
Theo Ratliff

Who won't be asked back:

Michael Olowokandi
Allen Ray


WHO I THINK WE SHOULD KEEP:

Scalabrine
Gomes
Pierce
Big Al
Rondo
Delonte 
Leon Powe

use everything else to get quality players!!!


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, when was the last time someone joined the In Danny We Trust Fan Club? And has anyone asked to jump off that bandwagon?


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Staying:
Tony Allen
Paul Pierce
Brian Scalabrine
Rajon Rondo
Leon Powe
Ryan Gomes
Al Jefferson
Kendrick Perkins
Delonte West
Gerald Green

Going:
Sebastian Telfair
Wally Szczerbiak
Theo Ratliff
Michael Olowokandi
Allen Ray

I think theres a possibility that any of the players that we are keeping could be packaged in a trade.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Staying:
Pierce
Rondo
Green
Scals
Jefferson
Delonte
Olawokandi
Gomes
2007 #1
2007#2

Going:
Telfair
Perkins
Wally
Ratliff
Powe
Ray
Allen

Better be coming:
Veteran PG
Veteran PF


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Pierce
Telfair
Green
Jefferson
West

are all keepers. why? 

yea sure telfair has been a dissappiontment sometimes but hes still young, hes like wut 20 or 21? he has 16 to 17 yrs left of nba playing time. Jefferson no doubt is going to be good. Pierce is the truth so theres no way hes leaving. West is a solid guard that can split time with telfair, in the mean time however a veteran *cough* Jason Kidd should be brought to the team. KG will not come to boston so we can forget about that. drafting Oden will be the best bet. he plays offense sure its not as good as durant, but oden's a well balanced offensive and defensive player. durant is more offense, and noah is more defense than offense.

dump:

ratliff
kandi man
scalabrine
perkins
wally

try to get a shooter that plays some kind of defense. ex) raja bell, deshawn stevensen.

so when next year tips of the green machine should look something like...

Oden
Jefferson
Pierce
Bell/Stevenson or FA
Kidd/Telfair/West


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Don't think we'll get Oden with the #4 pick....

Also, you're right...Telfair will be around...NONE OF THE OTHER 29 TEAMS IN THE LEAGUE WANTS HIM


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Rondo with his 11.83 PER and far worse shooting percentages is really a beacon of hope, right? Right?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Yes. He is, actually. He's two inches taller, much longer, has a higher PER as a rookie, and gets tons of hustle plays.

Oh, and he makes less money. SLAM DUNK in favor of Rondo.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

They're both very mediocre point guards at this point in their respective careers. They both need dire improvement.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Agreed, Premier. Without question.

But Rondo is in his first year in the NBA, albeit at around the same age. 

I would rather have Rajon...in a recent SI.com article, Telfair was lampooned and ridiculed as the WORST defensive guard IN THE NBA. I have to agree. At this point, I would take Rondo...and I think his future is brighter as well. Telfair had his chance. Now he is #3 on the depth chart...until Allan Ray proves he can play some point.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'd rather have Rondo, as well, but I'm not going to call him my long-term starter just yet. His season so far has shown that he can become a great backup, but his shooting makes him one-dimensional on offense, allowing teams to just give him four feet at the perimeter to shut down his dribble penetration.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> Agreed, Premier. Without question.
> 
> But Rondo is in his first year in the NBA, albeit at around the same age.
> 
> I would rather have Rajon...in a recent SI.com article, Telfair was lampooned and ridiculed as the WORST defensive guard IN THE NBA. I have to agree. At this point, I would take Rondo...and I think his future is brighter as well. Telfair had his chance. Now he is #3 on the depth chart...until Allan Ray proves he can play some point.


Well, there's our all-star line up of PG's.

Rondo, Telfair and Ray.

One who's in the NBDL, one who can't join, and one who can't join because we need him.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I am with you Premier.

Rondo is better now, and will be better in the future....but he will be nothing more than a backup PG if he doesn't learn how to shoot. But as Mike Gorman alluded to tonight, if he could bring his fg% up to around 42, he would be a deadly starter. As it stands, he is no more than a reserve. But he will be in this league awhile...not sure Telfair will.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

A player can always improve his shooting. There are a lot of players, many of them All-Stars, who did not have a shot when they came into the league, but with time and practice, they developed one. Even guys on the Celtics have done so - Gomes, Jefferson, and Green didn't have those shots before, or at least didn't use them. But Rondo has abilities that are hard to develop - speed, ball-handling, hustle, court awareness. He's certainly not perfect, but I see a lot more potential in him than Telfair. Even if Telfair develops a shot, I don't think he'll be as good as Rondo if he develops a shot.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I'll just leave it at this. Telfair hasn't had a double-digit assist game since the end of his rookie year (when the Blazers were just playing out the string). Rondo has had 2 in the last month. Telfair's career high in rebounds in a game is 6, Rondo's...10. Telfair has had 4 or more steals twice in his career, Rondo...5.

Seems to me like Rondo's better.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BostonBasketball said:


> Well I'll just leave it at this. Telfair hasn't had a double-digit assist game since the end of his rookie year (when the Blazers were just playing out the string). Rondo has had 2 in the last month. Telfair's career high in rebounds in a game is 6, Rondo's...10. Telfair has had 4 or more steals twice in his career, Rondo...5.
> 
> Seems to me like Rondo's better.



Exactly.

Just like Antione Walker is one of the best players in the NBA today because he's top ten in active triple doubles.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Just like Antione Walker is one of the best players in the NBA today because he's top ten in active triple doubles.


Well if he was a 21 year old rookie I would agree with you.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Antione Walker is one of the best players in the NBA today because he's top ten in active triple doubles.




sigged...slightly edited:biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

km109 said:


> Just out of curiosity, when was the last time someone joined the In Danny We Trust Fan Club? And has anyone asked to jump off that bandwagon?


I think everyone with IQ over 60 has jumped off that bandwagon. I have yet to get a non Danny Ainge nomination for the Jim Paxson Award. Pierce will probably quietly request a trade this offseason.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

While I will gladly submit to an IQ test and match wits with ehmunro....I must admit, my faith in Danny is wavering.

Great draft picks....bad trades. Can't build like that. He has one last chance. Trading the #5 overall pick and a couple of his youngsters for a strong veteran player.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

can you delete the fan club??? id appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Truth34 said:


> While I will gladly submit to an IQ test and match wits with ehmunro....


You'll lose.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> While I will gladly submit to an IQ test and match wits with ehmunro....I must admit, my faith in Danny is wavering.
> 
> Great draft picks....bad trades. Can't build like that. He has one last chance. Trading the #5 overall pick and a couple of his youngsters for a strong veteran player.





ehmunro said:


> You'll lose.



The rap forum is in Everything But Basketball section.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

This is just a test, aqua.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The Celics cannot trade Gerald if he is going to be dropping 25 per game in a one or two years. They just can't. Not for Rashard Lewis anyway. 

And I don't even want to talk about trading Al. He really is coming into his own and no question will be a stud.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If the Cetlics had J.R. Smith or Dorell Wright, these players would receive an equal or greater amount of hype than Gerald Green.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

And? If the Celtics had Wade he'd receive an equal or greater amout of hype than Pierce.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> The Celics cannot trade Gerald if he is going to be dropping 25 per game in a one or two years. They just can't. Not for Rashard Lewis anyway.




"not for rashard lewis anyway"!?! you just said that you cant trade gerald IF he is going to be dropping 25 a game in a couple of years while rashard has been consistantly dropping 20+ per game for YEARS already...rashard lewis is a proven star and all star calibur player...i would be eccstatic if green turned out to be as good as lewis...im not saying i would trade gerald for lewis...im not saying i wouldnt...its just that ur talking about lewis like hes rafael araujo


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Lewis #'s are actually better than I thought.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Causeway said:


> And? If the Celtics had Wade he'd receive an equal or greater amout of hype than Pierce.


The point is Gerald is not special. There are many other players in the league that do what he does and they do it better. Rashard Lewis is opting out, anyway, so that doesn't matter. However, if Gerald is the difference between trading for Gasol and not trading for Gasol, I would trade him with no hesitation.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

As much as I love Gerald, this is a no-brainer. I agree.

He has shown that he could be deadly from 3, and a tremendous finisher. But he can't defend yet, and his basketball IQ is still very low--almost zero. If you can get a Gasol, or who knows who else could be available...I wouldn't hesitate to trade him. How many championships do McGrady and Vince Carter (similar type players) have?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> How many championships do McGrady and Vince Carter (similar type players) have?



easy with the "similar type players"...green is not on mcgrady or carters planet nevermind being mentioned in the same breath


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

You get my point. High-flying former dunk champion (VCarter) and jump shooter (TMac) about the same size, athleticism, etc.

BTW, I wouldn't build around either of those two guys. Gerald is a 2nd-year out of HS player.

Gerald 2nd year: 9.4ppg, .441 shooting, .421 from three point range
TMac 2nd year: 9.3ppg, .436 shooting, .229 three point range, in MORE MINUTES than Gerald


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> The point is Gerald is not special.


Not yet.


----------

